# 9.0-RELEASE-p5 -> 9.0-RELEASE-p6 buildworld fail



## Seeker (Mar 8, 2013)

9.0-RELEASE-p5 -> 9.0-RELEASE-p6 buildworld fail, at point:

```
===> lib/libauditd (all)
===> lib/libcom_err (all)
gzip -cn /usr/src/lib/libcom_err/../../contrib/com_err/com_err.3 > com_err.3.gz
===> lib/libcom_err/doc (all)
Graph cycles through com_err.'html

make: don't know how to make txt'. Stop
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/src/lib/libcom_err.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2013)

You might want to skip that one and go for 9.1-RELEASE-p1. FreeBSD 9.0 is going to be end-of-life at the end of the month.


----------



## pacija (Mar 8, 2013)

Ä†ao komÅ¡ija! 

9.0-RELEASE-p5 and 9.0-RELEASE-p6 are binary patch levels to world and kernel. Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but I think they do not synchronize source to the same level.

I would suggest you take either of two options to keep your system up to date. If you go with binary updates there is no need to build world, kernel, etc. However if you (like me) like to compile everything from source, synchronize your source with svn before you start to compile world and kernel.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 8, 2013)

*svn always snycs sources!*

I'll 100% go for 9.1
The point is, I don't have time, ATM.

Well, I'll just then rebuild and install parts of the world that have been patched!

Regarding kernel and it's newvers.sh, in order for it to display 9.0-RELEASE-*p6* patch version, is there some shortest way, instead of rebuilding WHOLE kernel?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2013)

Seeker said:
			
		

> Regarding kernel and it's newvers.sh, in order for it to display 9.0-RELEASE-*p6* patch version, is there a shortest way instead of rebuilding WHOLE kernel?


Unfortunately not. But building just the kernel shouldn't take very long though. On a reasonably new machine it takes about 20 minutes. The error you seem to have isn't with anything related to the kernel, so that part should build.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 8, 2013)

It is not a point, that kernel build time, is an issue, as it isn't.
It is that I like smart shortcuts. 


			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> ... The error you seem to have isn't with anything related to the kernel, so that part should build.


I've been building, only whole world.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok, now I'm shifting from 9.0-RELEASE-p6 to 9.1-RELEASE-p2 and buildworld fails, at the *same* point:

```
===> lib/libauditd (all)
===> lib/libcom_err (all)
gzip -cn /usr/src/lib/libcom_err/../../contrib/com_err/com_err.3 > com_err.3.gz
===> lib/libcom_err/doc (all)
[B]Graph cycles through com_err.'html

make: don't know how to make txt'. Stop[/B]
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/src/lib/libcom_err.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```
It seems that something is wrong with make binary, regardless of the source tree version.


----------



## chatwizrd (Apr 24, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 9.0 is going to be end-of-life at the end of the month.



Oh no... I have a lot of servers to update now.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 27, 2013)

Whoever wants to sabotage 9.*-RELEASE worldbuilds, just do this:

```
# echo 'FORMATS="html txt"' >> /etc/make.conf
```
I use it for /usr/doc builds.


----------

